# Arthur Armstrong TDB opinions?



## jkline (Dec 21, 2006)

I hope this is the right forum. I've got an option of buying either of two boats for $14,000, a '93 17' TDB classic and a '99 17' Armstrong TDB Sea Class. I'm tending toward the newer boat, but guys I know with the classic just love them. Any opinions would be welcome.

Thanks,


----------



## mallardrocker (Nov 29, 2006)

is that a fishing boat?


----------



## jkline (Dec 21, 2006)

TDB= The Duck Boat


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

I have a 2003 21' Armstrong TDB. I love it.

I think the newer boats have more of a semi v-hull, where the classics have a very flat bottom.

This is what she looked like when I first got it.










And this is after a make-over!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

How many guys fit in that Brian?


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

prety sexy boat. i would cover it in wire garden fence and stuff the heck out of it, then you'd really have somethin.


----------



## jkline (Dec 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## TheSwamper (Apr 25, 2004)

I can gun 5 guys comfortably.

With 5 guys and all of our gear, in a 1-2 chop, I had her topped out at 37.5 mph!


----------

